# Best Tool for 4" Hole Saw



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

By "to rest today" I take it you let the "blue smoke genie" out of the bottle? I've found, over the years that Milwaukee genies don't come out very easily.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Milwaukee holehog and a good helper to help you hold it.

LC


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

https://www.milwaukeetool.com/press-releases/milwaukee-m18-fuel-super-hawg-powers-through-6-holes

milwaukee-m18-fuel-super-hawg-powers-through-6-holes


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

A hole hog will throw you off the ladder. I'd use a slower speed and new bits and hole saws. It'll do it no problem.

I've done similar and my dewalt 20v held up. Slower speed with a little pressure and new teeth.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Corded Super Hawg with the clutch FTW.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Get a carbide tipped hole saw and the Dewalt or Milwaukee will handle it no problem


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

splatz said:


> Corded Super Hawg with the clutch FTW.


Watch the video.

The (cordless) Super Hawg has a clutch -- activated when slow speed is selected.

The cordless Super Hawg can be ordered with the conventional Jacobs chuck, too.

But, one is well advised to jump over to the new quick change system.

It is SLICK.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I had a job like this. It was ugly. If a Hawg grabs it will throw you into next Wednesday. You're not looking for massive torque, you're looking for nice, sharp hole saws. I went through about five hole saws on that job. I started with Milwaukee but then I got lucky. I was doing the job for the Ideal rep and he let me raid his sample cases. Let me tell you, Ideal makes good hole saws  .

I used an M18 Fuel for that job.


----------



## Grogan14 (Jul 16, 2009)




----------



## quick_2 (Dec 12, 2012)

Ive had my eye on those cordless hawgs, but the quick change chucks wont grab an arbor will they?


----------



## quick_2 (Dec 12, 2012)

We're rolling with a brand new lenox hole saw which seems to be working fine, but cordless drills just aren't built for that kind of work. 

For those with the new cordless hawgs, is it not kinda awkward with a hole saw holding that thing near the ceiling?


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Grogan14 said:


>


When are you going to use that bad boy? 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

quick_2 said:


> We're rolling with a brand new lenox hole saw which seems to be working fine, but cordless drills just aren't built for that kind of work.
> 
> For those with the new cordless hawgs, is it not kinda awkward with a hole saw holding that thing near the ceiling?


I would think so plus, with that kind of leverage, your chances of binding are better.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Sometimes it works to go in reverse for a few seconds on plaster or wood surfaces, it reduces the initial wear and tear on the cutting blades and keeps the surface from sparring.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

I use my cordless drill in clutch mode when ever I work on wood ceilings.


----------



## theJcK (Aug 7, 2013)

Once set you can use one handed.. unlike the corded SuperHawg I have that two handed in a bind could break your elbow. The 5 Ah battery is a beast too! A definite buy and may I say the 7 1/4 circular saw is flawless as well.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

quick_2 said:


> Ive had my eye on those cordless hawgs, but the quick change chucks wont grab an arbor will they?


The regular chuck works great. I'm not sure what the advantage of the quick change is. It sure limits what you can drill with! I've run a 6" hole saw with my M18 cordless!


----------



## mpetro (Jan 6, 2016)

wendon said:


> The regular chuck works great. I'm not sure what the advantage of the quick change is. It sure limits what you can drill with! I've run a 6" hole saw with my M18 cordless!


At my last job we had 4.5" hole saws and the M18 Fuel drills we had cut through everything like it wasn't even there. If I were going to buy a drill for myself, that's what I'd go for.


----------



## George S (Aug 4, 2013)

This would be the perfect excuse to pick up one of those cordless Milwaukee holehogs.


----------



## oliquir (Jan 13, 2011)

you drill really blew up with smoke? ive done it few times with my dewalt 20v brushed at very slow speed (for metal panels), after 4-5 minutes the drill stop because of overheating, but i let it cool and it works again.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

theJcK said:


> Once set you can use one handed.. unlike the corded SuperHawg I have that two handed in a bind could break your elbow. The 5 Ah battery is a beast too! A definite buy and may I say the 7 1/4 circular saw is flawless as well.


You had the Super Hawg (not the old Hole Hawg) bind up on you?  That's not good ... I had only heard good things about the clutch on the new and improved super hawg.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

telsa said:


> Watch the video.
> 
> The (cordless) Super Hawg has a clutch -- activated when slow speed is selected.
> 
> ...


It looks super nice. For big auger bits, running cable, I'd think it would be fine. With two batteries, it would take me longer to drain one that it takes to charge the other, so I'd never be waiting. 

But 40 6" x 1 1/2" holes? Could it handle that without too much battery shuffling?


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I saw this in a related video, I don't know if these are out yet - 9Ah batteries






That would probably be a game changer for the cordless Super Hawg - that would be a big deal for someone roping houses with no power on site.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

wendon said:


> The regular chuck works great. I'm not sure what the advantage of the quick change is. It sure limits what you can drill with! I've run a 6" hole saw with my M18 cordless!


I run holesaws all the time with my m18 hole hawg with a quick chuck. I love not dealing with a chuck key. Auger bits, self feed bits, hole saw arbors, extensions, etc are all available with the quick chuck shank. Works great, especially with 3 1/2- 4 1/2" holesaws. It doesn't have enough power to really catch and hurt you, but you don't have it trying to clutch out constantly either.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Has anyone come out with a rig that can be worked from the ground to drill holes.
I thing I remember a jack looking device someone was using to drill anchor holes in the ceiling.
The rig was set I place and the drill was leveraged into the work from the ground.
Seems like something Hilti would have made that would cost 4 grand.

Not this:
http://www.lhdottie.com/pdf/Literature/LCEILING.pdf

I would be standing under this thing looking up with my mouth open and be in trouble.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

jrannis said:


> Has anyone come out with a rig that can be worked from the ground to drill holes.
> I thing I remember a jack looking device someone was using to drill anchor holes in the ceiling.
> The rig was set I place and the drill was leveraged into the work from the ground.
> Seems like something Hilti would have made that would cost 4 grand.


That's a good idea. You could probably mount the motor backwards and upside down on a core drilling rig and have something pretty close, your Hilti price would probably be about right. 










Luckily there is something available more in my price range, 
as seen at Fine Homebuilding


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

splatz said:


> That's a good idea. You could probably mount the motor backwards and upside down on a core drilling rig and have something pretty close, your Hilti price would probably be about right.
> 
> 
> 
> I think if it took two guys to drill a hole in the ceiling, someone would be getting their money real fast.


----------



## HackMaster (Sep 4, 2015)

I would suggest the Milwaukee 2707-20 HoleHawg. The super hawg has more power then most electricians need and while standing on a ladder yu are able to bind the drill where's the super hawg will throw you across the room LoL!

It is rated upto 4" hole saw in wood, is Battery powered and will actually Drill larger then its rating. I've got it and wouldn't trade it for anything. Well, maybe their new crimper/wire sheers but that's because the crimper/wire sheers cost more so that trade would be in my best interest


----------



## HackMaster (Sep 4, 2015)

BTW, the Big Hawg hole saws are the best saws. Fast, clean cutting and can be sharpened.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

quick_2 said:


> Just put my shiny Dewalt DCD995 to rest today drilling a 4 1/8" hole saw through a 2x8 for a test hole. It was about a year old and not too abused.
> 
> We've got about 40 slim lotus pots to drill into a finished pine 1 1/2" ceiling.
> 
> Whats the best drill or tool that wont get smoked consistently drilling with such a big hole saw?


Honestly if you used a cordless drill on a 4 inch hole saw thru 1 1/2" lumber you deserve to buy a new one. use a holehawg or similar drill and remember you are a professional. Professionals have the right tools for the job.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

sbrn33 said:


> Honestly if you used a cordless drill on a 4 inch hole saw thru 1 1/2" lumber you deserve to buy a new one. use a holehawg or similar drill and remember you are a professional. Professionals have the right tools for the job.


I dunno what's wrong with using a cordless drill for this application. M18 Fuel yes, Black and Decker, no.


----------



## theJcK (Aug 7, 2013)

splatz said:


> You had the Super Hawg (not the old Hole Hawg) bind up on you? That's not good ... I had only heard good things about the clutch on the new and improved super hawg.


Honestly I cant remember.. I work mostly in metal but I have memories of being crammed against a wall with a right angle in hands. So the manta after then was "remember let go of the trigger" haha. I do know from my still ongoing home renovation that I blew a 20A fuse using my personal SuperHawg installing a hosebib thru the band (the m18 started the hole but quickly overheated).. but a 25A held fine for the finish. ::thumbsup::


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

99cents said:


> I dunno what's wrong with using a cordless drill for this application. M18 Fuel yes, Black and Decker, no.


For me, I grab the impact for something that might bind up. One thing, it wont throw you.
Is slower but will plow through most amything.


----------



## catsparky1 (Sep 24, 2013)

I have drilled 25 4" holes in inch and a half stucco with just an m-18 and carbide hole saw. took about 2 hours . An m-18 fuel will do it all day long and ask for more please sir .


----------



## quick_2 (Dec 12, 2012)

No magic smoke, but it made quite a grind and came to a quick hault, i think i chewed/rounded the teeth off the gears a fair amount in second gear. I'd love to pickup one of the cordless hawgs, but i'll wait and see what my employer comes up with to finish the job.

Interesting to see what everyone deems capable of 4"+ holes. Professional or not I always understood a cordless to be the industry standard practice for such holes.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

jrannis said:


> For me, I grab the impact for something that might bind up. One thing, it wont throw you.
> Is slower but will plow through most amything.


I have had some trouble with impacts burning my hole saws up.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

theJcK said:


> Honestly I cant remember.. I work mostly in metal but I have memories of being crammed against a wall with a right angle in hands. So the manta after then was "remember let go of the trigger" haha.


Now the Super Hawg's clutch only works in low gear, which I think is a big disappointment. The Dewalt DWD460 is has an electronic clutch, but i don't know if it works in both speed, or if it's reliable. 

Do most people use hole saws in high gear? I usually use them in low gear but I don't drill enough holes in wood to know any better. Just seems like they get too hot at high speed.


----------



## David C (May 19, 2015)

I too use my M18 Fuel drill on clutch mode almost exclusively, especially when working above ground or without a solid footing. It has more than enough torque and toughness to drill 4-1/8" hole, as my boss found out the other day by disengaging the clutch mode and selecting high speed mode, almost throwing himself off the ladder haha. He was so used to his trusty Bosch that the extra power really made him jump back. Maybe he's gonna buy one too so I won't have to bring mine anymore


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

use Harbor Freight angle drills fraction of the cost. if you burn one up or they grow legs and won't cost you 300 $400


----------

